# Hobby Boss 1/48th Me 262



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

This kit came as the A-1a/U5 test plane with 2 extra cannons in the nose. I had an old Dragon single seat night fighter kit that only got about half way built so I built the HB kit with the night fighter parts and used the Dragon decals.

The HB kit is very similar to the Tamiya kit in parts breakdown and in fit quality and I really enjoyed building it. The model also came with a set of four X-4 air to air missiles that I used. Here are some images.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice! Very creative merge.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beauty!


----------

